# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Knobbeltje

## amanda87

hey mensen

ik had een vraagje. ik heb sinds lange tijd een knobbeltje in me borst nou lijkt het net of het knobbeltje aan het groeien is! Wat kan het zijn en is het verstandig om naar de arts te gaan?

groetjes amanda

----------


## chicka1958

Hallo Amanda ik zou zeker even langs de huisarts gaan. Het hoeft niets te zijn, maar je kan beter 1x teveel voor zoiets naar de huisarts gaan als te weinig. Groetjes Chicka

----------


## Nikky278

Het zou een opgezette melkklier kunnen zijn, maar het is altijd verstandig om dat even na te laten kijken. Precies wat Chicka zegt, beter een keer te veel naar de huisarts dan een keer te weinig.

Xx

----------


## amanda87

hey bedankt voor jullie tips ik ben bij de arts geweest en moest afgelopen dinsdag voor een echo in het ziekenhuis. Nou moet ik komende maandag weer terug komen voor een mammografie te maken en ergens volgende week misschien eventueel nog voor een punctie dus het is nog even afwachten zijn er nog dingen waar je last van kan hebben???

x amanda

----------


## amanda87

of wat kan ik er van verwachten?

----------


## chicka1958

Hoi Amanda, ten 1e mijn compliment dat je naar de dokter bent gegaan. Een echo heb je al gehad lees ik, nu volgt er een mammografie. Ik denk zelf naar aanleiding wat er uit dat onderzoek komt, of ze wel of geen punctie doen. Wat je kunt verwachten ik zou het echt niet weten, ik kan je wel zeggen ik heb hetzelfde meegemaakt. Bij mij is er ook een mammo, echo, punctie etc geweest. Amanda het is niet altijd zo dat als er een punctie word gedaan bij je dat de uitslag al kwaadaardig is. Hou je daar een beetje aan vast als je dat op dit moment kunt. Ik kreeg als uitslag borstkanker uit alle onderzoeken die ik heb gehad. Ben er ook aan geopereerd aan mijn borst. Ik kon kiezen borstbesparend of borst eraf. Alles was al gepland bestralen etc. Ik zelf heb gekozen voor borstbesparend. Ben blij dat ik dat heb gedaan, want later uit die onderzoeken kwam uit GEEN borstkanker. Dat kan zo ook nog gaan Amanda, je vraagt je af hoe kan dat, ja dat vraag ik mezelf ook nog steeds af na 3 jaar. Heb vorige maand weer een foto laten maken en ben schoon. Amanda je leest, alles is mogelijk, maar een punctie wil niet zeggen het is kwaadaardig, voor de zekerheid doen ze dat vaak. Het kan ook een vetknobbel zijn ofzo. Verlies niet gelijk de moed meis, ik wens je heel heel veel sterkte, groetjes Chicka

----------


## amanda87

zo dat is een best heftig verhaal ik hoop toch niet dat het bij mij ook zo gaat lopen maarja is maar weer even afwachten iniedergeval bedankt ik laat het hier nog wel weten

groetjes amanda

----------


## chicka1958

Sterkte Amanda en laat zeker even weten hoe alles verloopt, heel heel veel sterkte met een lieve groet Chicka

----------


## amanda87

hey ik ben geweest vandaag voor een foto te laten maken en weer een echo... nou opzich waren ze wel positief en kreeg te horen dat er waarschijnlijk geen verdere onderzoeken maar daar zal ik volgende week maandag nog wat meer over te horen krijgen... allemaal te mooi om waar te zijn. 

dus ik was inmiddels al weer terug op me werk en toen werd ik gebeld dat ze toch wel nog even een punctie wilde maken gewoon voor de zekerheid dat dan wel maarja ik zit heel erg te denken om het af te zeggen, al zeggen genoeg mensen dat ik het wel moet doen maar zit er gewoon echt vet tegen op plus dat ze vandaag me echt wel hebben duidelijk gemaakt dat het waarschijnlijk niets is dus. 

heb je nog tips...???? en heb je erna heel erg veel last van zit namelijk ook een beetje met me werk?

groetjes

----------


## chicka1958

Hoi Amanda laat die punctie doen, je ziet er heel erg tegenop, maar als je het niet blijft doen blijft het knagen aan je. Als je die punctie hebt laten doen heb je echt zekerheid meis. Als je het niet doet die punctie blijf je denken zou het echt wel goed zijn geweest. Dus meis probeer de moed bijeen te rapen en maak dit stukje even af. Jaja ik kan zeggen even, denk je nu, maar meis alsjeblieft ga. Knuf van mij

----------


## amanda87

en heb je naderhand er nog veel last van zit namelijk met me werk???

----------


## chicka1958

Ik kan je zeggen nee Amanda, dat meen ik. Je kan daarna echt gewoon gaan werken. Hoop dat ik je daarmee een beetje gerust stel. Je kan autorijden alles meis, knuffffffffff

----------


## amanda87

okey thnx nou even afwachten maar dan..!! harstikke bedankt laat het van de week nog even weten!! 

xxx knuf amanda

----------


## chicka1958

Goedzo Amanda, sterkte meis, knuf van mij

----------


## amanda87

hey 

ik heb vanochtend de punctie gehad en het is me zo 100% mee gevallen. heb er helemaal niets van gevoelt (ook niet van het verdoven en de rest dan) en tot nu toe heb ik er ook geen last van ze hebben in totaal 2 incisies gemaakt 5 biopten afgenomen nou verder krijg ik maandag de uitslag dus is maar weer even afwachten.

groetjes

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Amanda,

Ik heb het verhaal gevolgd en ik wou je even heeeeeeellll veel sterkte wensen, en hoop op een goede uitslag. 

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## chicka1958

Goed gedaan Amanda door toch de punctie te laten doen, en ik zei dat je kon werken he meis. Nu afwachten op maandag op de uitslag. Zal een spannend weekendje voor je worden, maar verlies niet de moed he. Amanda laat je nog wel even weten maandag hoe het verloop/de uitslag is geweest? Knuf van mij, en goed gedaan hoor ben trots op je.

----------


## amanda87

ik gaat niet werken heb er niet zo zin in en waarschijnlijk word het ook veel tillen ed dus heb ff lekker tijd voor me zelf genomen en ja tuurlijk laat ik het nog even weten

knuf

----------


## amanda87

nou heb vandaag de uitslag gehad en het was goed aardig het kwam er op neer dat het een bindweefselknobbeltje was dus gelukkig maar ben er echt heel erg blij mee!!!!!! hoef nou ook niet meer voor controle of wat dan ook.

groetjes amanda

----------


## chicka1958

Amanda meis dat is even goed nieuws!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin: . Ik ben zo blij dat je alles hebt laten doen qua onderzoeken, nu heb je zekerheid :Big Grin: . Amanda ik ben trots op je, gefeliciteerd met de goede uitslagggggggggg, knuf van Chicka

----------


## amanda87

hey harstikke bedankt ben ook echt heel blij dat ik het allemaal heb laten doen... het is nog wel steeds blauw en dik maar denk dat dat vanzelf wel weg trek dus thnx voor alle info en steun 

heel veel liefs amanda

----------


## chicka1958

Hoi Amanda dat dikke en blauwe trekt weg hoor, en dat ik je even heb kunnen steunen en of advies geven is ook geen moeite geweest hoor, deed het graag voor je. Meis ik ben en blijf trots op je dat je het allemaal gedaan hebt. Prettig weekend en misschien tot horens, met een lieve groet Chicka

----------


## gerard1977

Hallo,
Bij twijfel altijd naar de huisarts gaan. De huisarts weet raad. Meer weten over een knobbeltje onder de huid:
http://gezondheid-voeding.todio.nl/z...nker-5360.html
groetjes, gerard

----------

